# Turkey accident *Urgent*



## elguapo (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi everyone

My relative was travelling through Turkey near Istanbul and was hit by a driver. Tee company who the driver work are currently offering to pay all his bills and have flown his father out there and are paying for his stay and said they will pay for his hotel and both of their flights back to the UK.

He's currently in ICU. Does anyone know how hospitals bill people? Why this company are so desperate to get the charges against the driver dropped in exchange for paying the expenses?

We know nothing about Turkish law, the consulate have been little to no help. The only info my brother gets is via a guy who works for the company that the driver works for whos acting like an aid and interpreter. Nobody knows the full extent of whats going on as we only have the guys word for it and the police statement is in Turkish.

Literally and help or aid would be great as we're all struggling at the moment.


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

there's definitely some illegal things occuring here. if you share the police statement, we can translate it to you. what i can say is the company knows they are in trouble and tries to get away with it. since you're foreigner, he thinks he will easily trick you.


----------

